# **Unitronic TCU Performance Software for DQ500 - NOW AVAILABLE**



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

​
Unitronic® TCU Performance Software is NOW AVAILABLE for the *7-speed DQ500 S tronic® DSG®* transmission found in the facelifted 2017+ (8V) RS3 and 2018+ (8S) TTRS.
Unitronic's TCU Performance Software is compatible with UniCONNECT+, empowering Clients to tune it themselves directly through the OBD-2 port within minutes, from the comfort of their own home or garage.
[HR][/HR]
*FEATURES (Stage 1 & 2)*
*
End-User Programmable with UniCONNECT+*
Flash your TCU from the comfort of your own home or garage. Within minutes (approximately 70-seconds to be exact on this platform), you'll be enjoying an entirely transformed driving experience.
*
Optimized D & Sport Modes*
D-mode is optimized for everyday daily driving and economy, while S-mode is optimized for faster acceleration.
*
Adjustable Launch Control*
Unitronic offers the ability to adjust the launch control RPM setpoint to allow for quicker acceleration off the launch control based on conditions. (track surface, tires, etc.)
*
Quicker Gear Shifts*
Unitronic's TCU Performance Software calibration enhances the gear shift speeds making them up to 70% quicker.

*Launch Control Engagement Limit Unlocked*
Unitronic's TCU Performance Software unlocks the factory launch control limiter, which in factory form, blocks the engagement of launch control after only 200 launches.

*FEATURES (Stage 2 only)*
*
Raised Torque Limiters*
Unitronic's Stage 2 TCU Performance Software calibrations increase TCU torque limiters to allow for an increased output and has been developed alongside Unitronic's upcoming Stage 2 ECU Performance Software for the ultimate overall experience.
*
Increased Clutch Clamping Pressure*
Unitronic's Stage 2 TCU Performance Software calibrations increase clutch clamping pressure and has been developed in conjunction with and alongside Unitronic's Stage 2 ECU Performance Software, supporting the increase in engine torque output and ensuring that the clutches properly grip allowing for the higher output to be sustained.
[HR][/HR]





*Take advantage of our Software Value Packages*
*
Already a Unitronic flashed customer? Receive an instant 100$ Rebate on the Unitronic Performance Software for DSG.*
*
Combine purchases of Unitronic Performance Software for ECU and TCU and receive a 150$ Rebate*.
[HR][/HR]**​[HR][/HR]**​


----------

